# Solid copper or brass or bronze ball



## rafezetter (26 Sep 2015)

Does anyone of the metal work fraternity here have the ability to make solid copper, brass (or maybe even bronze) balls? Somewhere around the 30mm diameter range?


----------



## Myfordman (26 Sep 2015)

You should be able to buy them in steel, stainless an phosphor bronze from bearing factors and possibly ebay.


----------



## Retire2004 (26 Sep 2015)

How many do you need?
How accurate do they need to be?(tolerance on diameter)
Does it have to be a complete sphere?
Can you supply the material?
Regards
Tudor


----------



## adidat (27 Sep 2015)

This place hAs them up to 50 mm in phosfered bronze!

http://www.dejaydistribution.co.uk/balls5.html

Adidat


----------



## rafezetter (27 Sep 2015)

Retire2004":x09bzutg said:


> How many do you need?
> How accurate do they need to be?(tolerance on diameter)
> Does it have to be a complete sphere?
> Can you supply the material?
> ...



need just 2 (ends for a celtic torc I'm making) - or possibly 4; 2 as beads, 2 as closed ends
accuracy - think ironage smelting so mostly sphere shaped is good - almost rougher the better tbh (rough sandcast style?)
yes complete sphere - I do not yet know the final measurements of the torc ends they will slot over.
cannot supply material - but a few bags of pennies might do for bronze?


----------



## chaoticbob (27 Sep 2015)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Solid-Brass-B ... 4855298d89

7.85 each inc postage - doubt that you could get one-offs turned or cast for that. They have an M10 thread, but that could easily be plugged with a bit of brass threaded rod and filed down to match if 10mm is too big for the torc ends.

A while since pennies were made of bronze!

Regards, Robin


----------



## dickm (27 Sep 2015)

THINK I've got two or three brass balls about 15mm diameter with threaded (6mm?) hole in a slight flat on one side. Might these be any good? PM me if interested.


----------



## rafezetter (29 Sep 2015)

Thanks for the replies Robin and Dick - I think 15mm will be too small in all honesty - I'm cheating and using 3 phase wire x3 wound in a spiral pattern for the main body (or maybe even 6 strands if 3 seems too thin) which may mean even larger ball ends required.

Heh - I think I may have a roman coin lurking somewhere purportedly made of bronze - I meant copper for the pennies


----------



## flh801978 (29 Sep 2015)

You can get rough cast balls from railing suppliers in mild steel
they are rough finished you could paint them copper/bronze
very cheap they are too
< £ 1 iirc

Ian


----------

